# How To Serve Compressed HTML Using Apache



## Michael-Sanders (Mar 18, 2014)

An offsite *HowTo* that describes serving compressed (static) HTML:

http://freebsd.hypermart.net/compressed-html.html


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

For nginx, you can use the gzip_static module. You can also use a rewrite hack with nginx, of course, but this makes configuration easier to manage IMHO.

For the Hiawatha server, the *UseGZfile* option does the same thing; this is enabled by default.


----------



## Michael-Sanders (Mar 19, 2014)

> For nginx, you can use the gzip_static module...



Handy information @Carpetsmoker. I appreciate it!


----------

